# James Bond Movies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

Are there any other James Bond fans out there? Who's watching the Bond movie marathon today? What's your favorite James Bond movie? Which actor is your favorite James Bond? Who's your favorite James Bond villain?

[Edited on 25-12-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 25, 2004)

*007 fan here...*

I love 007 -- Yeah I know he is a womanizing, dry-martini drinking secret agent... but to me, he is only real amiable guy on public sector payroll. Can't say last Bond movie with Pierce Brosnan was that good. I like Timothy Dalton though most don't -- I thought the Living Daylights was pretty good flick. And Sean Connery is the best bond...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

I agree. With all of 007's flaws -- of which there are many -- he is the classic secret agent -- _nobody does it better_!

I agree Sean Connery is the best actor, but I still like Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan and Timothy Dalton quite a bit. Anybody recall David Niven's role as James Bond in "Casino Royale"? That was bad. The most poignant moment in a Bond flick was when he (George Lazenby) finally got married and lost his wife on his wedding day. My favorite flick is "The Spy Who Loved Me," but "Live and Let Die" runs a close second. My favorite villain is Red Grant of SPECTRE in "From Russia With Love." I miss Q!


----------



## street preacher (Dec 25, 2004)

We must be very careful what we put in front of our eyes. David said something to the effect of not putting evil before his eyes. May what we watch and listen to be glorifing to God. Hey, we all have to watch out for that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

I watch very little TV... most of prime time TV line up is rather annoying... and i don't understand why people like watching these so called reality TV shows, or people eating grotesque things. I'd rather read or use Internet for information absorption in my free time.

As for my watching Bond and being a Bondoholic, I'm a sinner saved by grace--- not perfect by any means.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 26, 2004)

Well I'm no Bond fanatic by any stretch...I've never even seen the new guy.

But back when I was a kid I liked Roger Moore ...and Oddjob freaked me out with his razor-brimmed hat.


----------

